# differences in sibling penis size



## veganf

So far I have two boys, ages 3 1/2 and 2. Dare I say that the 3 1/2 year old's penis is about 1 inch long, whereas the 2 year old's is 2 inches long. Is this normal?







Both are intact, the first has a tight foreskin that appears sort of wrinkly, and the younger's foreskin is very long and loose (much like other intact partners I've had in the past, though my husband is circ'd). It's just strange because my older son's penis has never seemed to grow in length, despite the rest of him growing like a weed. Have other people noticed such a difference within a family? I know penises in general are different shapes and sizes, but for some reason I always thought brothers would appear somewhat similar.









- Krista


----------



## Yoshua

penis size isn't going to make much of a difference until puberty. not that it matters, they won't know it makes a difference until 5th or 6th grade which is just before puberty starts.

why worry about it if they are so young? nothing to do about it anyways.

Penis grows at puberty quite a bit fyi.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe

my youngest child has the dangly. loose foreskin and the others have their stuff all tucked up tight....sometimes it distracts me but I assumed it was normal to have SIGNIFICANT differences in all four of my boys.


----------



## Galatea

Ds1's penis is bigger than ds2's (adjusted for age). It worries me that ds2 will always be the "little" brother. Nothing to do about it.


----------



## veganf

Well, that's why I was wondering, because I thought it odd that the younger brother's was much bigger than the older brothers. But maybe they just received very different genes.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe

one of mine has this stick-out pot belly thing going on and when he was born they were worried about him peeing properly, etc. but when you pushy down on his belly chub his normal-sized genitals pop out and the forekin stretches a little. Everything is just arranged a little different to account for his narrow hips and big belly. I think puberty will mostly even the score, but if not they likely won't complain to momma and if everything is normal...no stress!!!


----------



## twin monkeys

I have twins and both my boys have diffrent size and shaped ones I say no worries they all grow at diffrent rates


----------



## Nathan1097

My boys are 4 years apart, but even so, the one has a longer penis and shorter foreskin and the younger has a shorter penis but longer foreskin. They both seem normal to me!


----------



## Microsoap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
My boys are 4 years apart, but even so, the one has a longer penis and shorter foreskin and the younger has a shorter penis but longer foreskin. They both seem normal to me!

Right. Because girls breasts can have different sizes and shapes (the breast, the nipple). The advantage w/ boys being, you can see the difference right from birth!







I would go further to say I'm sure your sons (to all out there w/ them) could have different shape and colour glans. Just like sadly, circumcised boys can have different "styles" and I highly doubt you could get an awful circ scar to match, either even if you use the same method.


----------



## mijumom

Oh my God!!! This is so us (I've always been too emberassed to ask). Older ds is 6 and his is smaller than his younger brother who is 3!!!! Sometimes I wonder if it's because I ate so much soy when I was pregnant and nursing ds1 and almost none with ds2. My husband thinks I'm nuts for caring but like the op my older son is a very tall, big boy and his penis doesn't match, younger ds is average height/weight and has a *way* bigger one. I've even wondered if I could feed my older ds something to make it grow.

I have felt really silly worrying about this, thanks for this thread.


----------



## SJane01

also remember folks that... the male flaccid penis varies vastly. Some guys can have a little one when flaccid and it can grow when it gets erect by 3-4x. Some guys can have a big one when flaccid and it might not grow very much when it gets erect. Its really really hard to say unless we compare this, and.... I wouldn't suggest we do that


----------



## calngavinsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01*
also remember folks that... the male flaccid penis varies vastly. Some guys can have a little one when flaccid and it can grow when it gets erect by 3-4x. Some guys can have a big one when flaccid and it might not grow very much when it gets erect. Its really really hard to say unless we compare this, and.... I wouldn't suggest we do that









How very true! That's what the phrase "Some are growers and some are showers" is based on







:

Take care,
Tara


----------



## LoveChild421

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01*
also remember folks that... the male flaccid penis varies vastly. Some guys can have a little one when flaccid and it can grow when it gets erect by 3-4x. Some guys can have a big one when flaccid and it might not grow very much when it gets erect. Its really really hard to say unless we compare this, and.... I wouldn't suggest we do that









yep one of them might be a "show-er", the other a "grower"


----------



## JoyJoy1975

LOL so true never know what sixe they will be anyway you know they never stay one size all day anyway depends if their hot or cold. Sometimes I change a diaper and its big and sometimes its smaller. No Circumsion here either.


----------



## BigButtMomof1Boy

mijumom said:


> Oh my God!!! This is so us (I've always been too emberassed to ask). Older ds is 6 and his is smaller than his younger brother who is 3!!!! Sometimes I wonder if it's because I ate so much soy when I was pregnant and nursing ds1 and almost none with ds2. My husband thinks I'm nuts for caring but like the op my older son is a very tall, big boy and his penis doesn't match, younger ds is average height/weight and has a *way* bigger one. I've even wondered if I could feed my older ds something to make it grow.
> 
> I have felt really silly worrying about this, thanks for this thread.


*You said: "I've even wondered if I could feed my older ds something to make it grow."*:
Don't feel bad or weird sweety. I know moms that feel like you do and it's more normal than you think to wish stuff like that! There are some things you can do to help it grow. Check out my profile and message me if you want to.


----------



## Jimsouth

Ladies, take it from a man who has miles behind him. You meet the right woman, and it will grow. That being said: "It ain't the size of the wand that matters; what matters is the magic".


----------



## JHardy

This thread is super old, but since there are a couple new comments, it's probably good to add that just like adult men, size and shapes are unique to each boy. Puberty will also change things as they mature. But as long as everything is healthy and functioning properly, your boys are fine!


----------

